# stock rom



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Is there a custom stock rom with with theme chooser incoporated and volume wake in it or where could I find the actual stock rom? Dumb dumb ( me) I forgot to bck up my stock before I flashed AOKP. I love AOKP but I liked some of the stock things also


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

No TW ROMs have theme chooser. That's an AOSP feature.

To answer your question, they're in the stickies. You can flash a stock rooted ROM in the recovery of your choice. XDA has quite a few posted as well...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

There you go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1892670

Wipe data/dalvik cache in recovery, format/system, flash away.

Not responsible if you fail









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> There you go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1892670
> 
> Wipe data/dalvik cache in recovery, format/system, flash away.
> 
> ...


Thanks only thing I don't like with TW is the messaging app. And I don't have color notification icons. BTW. Which is better odex or de-odex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

eishas said:


> Thanks only thing I don't like with TW is the messaging app. And I don't have color notification icons. BTW. Which is better odex or de-odex
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


DeOdex will give you far more compatibility with mods and add-ons.

Messaging can be customized a bit, or there are 3rd party alternatives.

Your custom LED issue can be resolved with LightFlow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

eishas said:


> Thanks only thing I don't like with TW is the messaging app. And I don't have color notification icons. BTW. Which is better odex or de-odex
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i535/stock.android.apps/stock.messaging.zip

flash via recovery
(cm9 messaging app)
this WILL remove the touchwiz one, might want to nandroid first


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your help !!!


----------

